# Group Roleplay: Snowed In



## Kylan Velpa (Aug 28, 2019)

So I have an idea for a group roleplay. The size of it really depends on how much interest it gets.

A group of friends move into a shared home together, and it appears as though they're going to get on really well.
When a blizzard arrives, it seems like a great opportunity for snowball fights, open fires and hot chocolate. But the snow doesn't stop. Food, water, other company, all begin to become scarce and survival becomes far more difficult. 
Anthros will undoubtedly begin to turn on each other as they try to figure out a way to escape their unfavourable conditions.

If you're interested, post it here and we'll get a conversation going. If there's enough interest then I will make a discord server for it, so basically unlimited spaces. ;3


----------



## Universe (Aug 28, 2019)

I’m in


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Aug 28, 2019)

Universe said:


> I’m in


Nice


----------



## Universe (Aug 28, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Nice


Thanks


----------



## Tyno (Aug 28, 2019)

I know there's a polar bear here so i'm waiting for him to join :V


----------



## ConorHyena (Aug 28, 2019)

Depending on the amount of people and grade of detail/management of posting routines I'll also signal interest.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Aug 28, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Depending on the amount of people and grade of detail/management of posting routines I'll also signal interest.


Cool. I'll give more details a bit later. ;3


----------



## Universe (Aug 28, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Cool. I'll give more details a bit later. ;3


Great


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Aug 28, 2019)

Tyno said:


> I know there's a polar bear here so i'm waiting for him to join :V


Good plan X3


----------



## Tyno (Aug 28, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Good plan X3


If i join id probably just to watch


----------



## ConorHyena (Aug 28, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Cool. I'll give more details a bit later. ;3


Yeah. I'll be on a bit intermittently till tomorrow evening.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Aug 28, 2019)

Tyno said:


> If i join id probably just to watch


Fair enough ;3


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 29, 2019)

Just turn all of the snow into snow cones. EASY


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Aug 30, 2019)

I'd like to join,


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Aug 30, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Just turn all of the snow into snow cones. EASY


You in?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Sep 1, 2019)

Right. Im intending to start in a couple of days. It'll be on discord, and the server is just about set up. If I can, I'll post the link here for anyone who wants to join. Maximum of 4 more people will get bedrooms in the house, but anyone else can still read. And of course some new people could come and sleep on the sofas.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Sep 1, 2019)

Join the Snowed In Discord Server!


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Sep 12, 2019)

Okay. We're due to start the roleplay very soon. There's one more place if you can get a character reference up really quickly.
Apart from that, just a reminder that anyone who wants to read can also join the server. I'll bump this thread again when it gets exciting for any who didn't want to read the calm first couple of days.


----------

